# USAToday: Expatriates



## FHBOY (Jun 15, 2010)

Expatriates in drug violence-riddled Mexico: Stay or go? ? USATODAY.com

Don't have time to comment right now, 
my neighbor left this in the door. 
I'll be back, talk amongst yourselves.
FHBOY


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

FHBOY said:


> Expatriates in drug violence-riddled Mexico: Stay or go? ? USATODAY.com
> 
> Don't have time to comment right now,
> my neighbor left this in the door.
> ...


I just read the article. Too bad it only deals with the expats in the Lake Chapala area, but maybe the author didn't have a big travel budget for this assignment . I was pleased that most of the comments didn't go on a tear about how dangerous Mexico has become but offered a balanced, mostly positive view, of the situation.


----------

